# The Masked Singer



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2020)

I feel I should be watching this on drugs. Lots of drugs.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 4, 2020)

I couldn't watch that. There seem to be no lengths they will go to now to regurgitate the same old shite on TV.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2020)

I read about it earlier today so thought I'd tune in. 

It's....... odd!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 4, 2020)

Worst TV that was ever made obviously. 

But we reckon the unicorn is John Barrowman and the butterfly is defo Patsy Palmer.


----------



## KatyF (Jan 4, 2020)

I thought I'd see what it was like and now I'm vested in it and trying to work out who they all are.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 4, 2020)

Hedgehog = Jason Manford


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2020)

No


----------



## D'wards (Jan 4, 2020)

Watching on +1 but they seem to be making some ambitious guesses. Would kylie, Amelia Clarke or ray winstone really do a show like this?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 4, 2020)

So many ad breaks making it a hard watch, but it seems entertaining though i prefer the greatest dancer.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 4, 2020)

So they will unmask one singer a week?

I reckon Louis Spence and John Barrowman are good shouts, just for the fact they are just at the celebrity level to do this sort of show.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm slightly obsessed with who people are..... but not sure I want to watch the whole programme. I think I may skim through it on itvplayer


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2020)

Saw some ads. Curious about the format. Can anyone tell me what the deal is? Not sure I can be bothered if they don't unmask anyone.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2020)

I did watch it out of idle curiosity. It's got that cringe factor of a new programme without an established format. I reckon Flintoff is in the chameleon outfit.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 5, 2020)

So what happens if they guess?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 5, 2020)

Rita Ora guesses such ridiculous people


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2020)

Tree is surely Peter Crouch.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2020)

Paul Burrell? Pharaoh.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 5, 2020)

That afternoon in The Groucho when the gear ran low but someone had hallucinogens..


----------



## D'wards (Jan 5, 2020)

I think Ed Balls is correct. Look at that belly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 5, 2020)

The Small One loves it. So we're watching it in bed!


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2020)

Basically it's Through The Keyhole but guessing "celebs" rather than houses.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 5, 2020)

Meghan Markle


----------



## D'wards (Jan 5, 2020)

I think Daisy is one of the pussycat dolls but not nicole


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Meghan Markle


Yeah of course! And little Archie is in the flowerpot


----------



## smmudge (Jan 5, 2020)

I think Octopus is Ashley Roberts


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 5, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Saw some ads. Curious about the format. Can anyone tell me what the deal is? Not sure I can be bothered if they don't unmask anyone.


I'm watching it and don't understand what is going on at all. There's singing and talking and voting without explaining anything...


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2020)

Alan Johnson is singing walk like an Egyptian whilst davina McCall chants "pharaoh" at him


What the fuck is this?


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm so very glad I've not been smoking. Twitter is full of memes suggesting it's the most shit show but a positive car crash cos you can't look away. That's about right.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 5, 2020)

if this leads to the death of panal show talent contest i will be a happy Bunny


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 5, 2020)

Just as I don't bother to watch movies anymore, just read the plot summaries on Wikipedia so I can appear knowledgeable about them, can someone please watch this for me and post who each mystery singer is here so I don't have to do it. Take one for the U75 book, films, TV, radio & writing forum. Thanks.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 11, 2020)

Is the unicorn Jake Shears?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 11, 2020)

Queen Bee = Nicola Roberts from girls aloud!


----------



## Mogden (Jan 11, 2020)

Rita's face


----------



## Saffy (Jan 11, 2020)

I absolutely love this show.


----------



## KatyF (Jan 11, 2020)

I decided last week that all I was interested in was finding out who was behind the masks so i could just do that on the internet.

Had to pop out this evening and ended up recording it and I'm definitely more invested in this than I should be. I love the ridiculous guesses. I also love reading the guesses on twitter as I have no idea how people get there from the clues.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 11, 2020)

Also unintentionally invested in finding out!

Who was week 1?  I saw last week (Alan Johnson) and this (Justin Hawkins).

My partner has decided that Duck is Skin from Skunk Anansie, I'm not convinced at all.


----------



## KatyF (Jan 11, 2020)

Also last week on Sat we unmasked Patsy Palmer.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm watching on catch up. The duck is Skin, yes?
Queen Bee is definitely Nicola Roberts.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 11, 2020)

KatyF said:


> Also last week on Sat we unmasked Patsy Palmer.



 Oh yeah, had forgotten that ta.  I'm starting to get a measure of the calibre of celeb the show has on board, not sure the panel have though - guessing spice girls and supermodels!!!


----------



## Mogden (Jan 25, 2020)

Hedgehog can only be Jason Manford. Manchester song, did that celeb opera programme, currently on a theatre run.


----------



## Poot (Jan 25, 2020)

Here are mine:

Monster - Cee-Lo Green
Queen Bee - Maybe Nicola Roberts but I keep thinking Charlotte Church
Fox - Denise Van Outen. Or possibly Jo from S Club 7.
Daisy - Kelis?
Octopus - Ashley Roberts
Unicorn - Jake Shears or John Barrowman
Hedgehog - Michael Crawford or Russell Watson
Duck - Skin from Skunk Anansie

Sorry. Addicted now.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 25, 2020)

Queen Bee has to be Nicola Roberts 
I think Octopus is Charlotte Church.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm watching on catch up...only on Fox!


----------



## D'wards (Jan 25, 2020)

Wow Kelis - that's a shock!


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2020)

That made me swear in front of my kids. Fucking Kelis!!


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2020)

Monster is rag and bone man.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 25, 2020)

tommers said:


> Monster is rag and bone man.


He's not long become a dad, never mind a granddad.

I'm losing track of characters now but to me it looks like Denise Van Outen is in there and Charlotte Church, she was the Diamonds are Forever one, Welsh link. And I still reckon Skin from Skunk Anansie is one of them.


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2020)

Mogden said:


> He's not long become a dad, never mind a granddad.
> 
> I'm losing track of characters now but to me it looks like Denise Van Outen is in there and Charlotte Church, she was the Diamonds are Forever one, Welsh link. And I still reckon Skin from Skunk Anansie is one of them.


Oh I've only watched half of one. What did he say about being a grandad?


----------



## Mogden (Jan 25, 2020)

tommers said:


> Oh I've only watched half of one. What did he say about being a grandad?


Can't remember but there was some reference to him being a grand parent. Might be a link to their career I suppose rather than an actual fact.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 25, 2020)

Duck sounds so much like Skin and the clues basically add up. I'm just having trouble imagining her dressing up in a massive duck suit and going on Saturday night prime time tv 🤔


----------



## Saffy (Jan 25, 2020)

Defo Skin.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 25, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Duck sounds so much like Skin and the clues basically add up. I'm just having trouble imagining her dressing up in a massive duck suit and going on Saturday night prime time tv 🤔


I always thought she was quite acerbic but she's been on Blood on the Tracks, Radio 6 programme, and she's been really lovely and quite sociable. I didn't have a bad image of her before but she feels a bit warmer than I thought so I could see her as a duck.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 15, 2020)

Manford for Hedgehog. He did the BBC series Scarborough.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 15, 2020)

Catherine Jenkins totally had me with that american accent. The other two I'd clocked in the first couple of episodes!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 15, 2020)

I loved that! 
I really thought octopus was Charlotte Church!b


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 26, 2020)

Masked singer alert!  ITV, saturday nights.  On now, and it's bloody brilliant.

Swan is Darcey Bussell I reckon.  Rest of then, not a clue just yet.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 26, 2020)

Such silly and good natured fun! I never have any idea who anyone is though.


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2020)

Got Ellis-Bextor in about two seconds.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 26, 2020)

Robin is 100% Aston Merrygold.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Robin is 100% Aston Merrygold.


Twitter thinks so.

Mrs SI has just found out in 2002 he appeared on Stars in their eyes as Michael Jackson singing...Rockin' Robin


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2020)

Deffo SEB


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 26, 2020)

Dragon is Michelle Visage. I bet a pound.

And Badgers voice really annoyed me cos I've heard that voice before. It's an 80s singer I'm sure. I'm thinking Jimmy Somerville, but it's not him. Someone like him though

Obvs Badger from the show, not the one from here


----------



## miss direct (Dec 26, 2020)

So much fun..I loved sausages voice..


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 27, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Dragon is Michelle Visage. I bet a pound.
> 
> And Badgers voice really annoyed me cos I've heard that voice before. It's an 80s singer I'm sure. I'm thinking Jimmy Somerville, but it's not him. Someone like him though


Badgers probably isn't well known enough to be on it, surely?


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 28, 2020)

miss direct said:


> So much fun..I loved sausages voice..


Thats Billie Piper


----------



## Glitter (Jan 2, 2021)

I reckon Seahorse is Sara Cox


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 2, 2021)

And for Viking my first thought was Ricky Wilson.
Sara Cox is a good shout for Seahorse. I thought Debbie McGee but I think Seahorse is a bit too big.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 2, 2021)

I can't believe  im watching this btw. It is so un-me.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 2, 2021)

Blob is Lenny Henry I reckon.  Some Theopoulos P Wildebeest low notes there


----------



## Glitter (Jan 2, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Blob is Lenny Henry I reckon.  Some Theopoulos P Wildebeest low notes there



We thought Christopher Biggins at first but I reckon Romesh Ranganathan that Jonathan Ross guessed at is a good call.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 2, 2021)

I thought Romesh was a good guess too.

Bushbaby - Matt Willis?


----------



## Cloo (Jan 2, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> I thought Romesh was a good guess too.
> 
> Bushbaby - Matt Willis?


Matt Smith?!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2021)

This is my first watch.  I do think the Blob was Romesh. That was my guess just from the teacher and glasses.  But as soon as he sang it just sounded like him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Blob is Lenny Henry I reckon.  Some Theopoulos P Wildebeest low notes there


Nah, he was never a teacher. He was straight into showbiz from his youth wasn’t he?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 2, 2021)

This is David James


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 2, 2021)

And grandfather clock is Gary Linaeker


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 2, 2021)

Glitter said:


> This is David James


Although that is a good shout


----------



## Cloo (Jan 2, 2021)

I thought maybe Matt Smith for bushbaby


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 2, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> Although that is a good shout


But he didn't play for spurs...


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm probably overthinking this...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2021)

I don’t know any footballers.


----------



## tommers (Jan 2, 2021)

Glitter said:


> We thought Christopher Biggins at first but I reckon Romesh Ranganathan that Jonathan Ross guessed at is a good call.


Yes, we also thought biggins.


----------



## tommers (Jan 2, 2021)

Either David Seaman or David James.


----------



## magneze (Jan 2, 2021)

David Seaman I reckon.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 2, 2021)

David James


----------



## girasol (Jan 2, 2021)

I've been reading Skin's autobiography, and today I read the bit where she talks about being in The Masked Singer, never heard of it until I read her story about it. So I went on YouTube and watched her sing, dressed as a duck 😁 surreal. How had I never heard of this surrealist bonanza? AND then, I was channel hopping this evening and boom! There it was: seahorse, viking, big eyed bush gremlin, grandfather clock. Wtf? I'm hooked.

I'm rubbish at guessing but seahorse was pretty obvious in the end. I hope Viking is Brian Cox 😁😁


----------



## miss direct (Jan 2, 2021)

??  =Sonique.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 9, 2021)

Sausage is Sheridan Smith, no question.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2021)

Sausage is a female black British singer - but who?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Sausage is Sheridan Smith, no question.


Can Sheridan belt out a song like that?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2021)

Sausage is a cockney- she has soft Ts


----------



## Espresso (Jan 9, 2021)

Sheridan Smith can do accents though. If it's her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Can Sheridan belt out a song like that?


Yes.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 9, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Can Sheridan belt out a song like that?



She does west end musicals, including legally blonde


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 9, 2021)

Yeah that's Sheridan Smith


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2021)

Well I think its Sheridan Smith lol


----------



## magneze (Jan 9, 2021)

Love the grass band


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2021)

It's clearly Smith. 

This is Aston.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 9, 2021)

Aston Merrigold, agreed


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 9, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Aston Merrigold, agreed


Isn't he quite short?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Isn't he quite short?


All boy band types are.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> All boy band types are.


Well Robin looked pretty tall..


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2021)

That’s Charlotte Church.

(ETA That was a wild and wrong guess).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2021)

Limahl? (Badger).


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 9, 2021)

Is Badger Kevin Clifton? Can he even sing?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon is Sue Perkins?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Dragon is Sue Perkins?


No. Whoever it is met their boyfriend. 

I think it’s a gay man (hence the rainbow).


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 9, 2021)

I think Dragon is Michelle Visage.

But im usually wrong


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon, could it be Neil Patrick Harris?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Dragon, could it be Neil Patrick Harris?


I don’t think it’s an American who doesn’t live in the U.K., (for pandemic reasons).  I also think it’s unlikely to be someone currently successful.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t think it’s an American who doesn’t live in the U.K., (for pandemic reasons).  I also think it’s unlikely to be someone currently successful.


NPH was in the UK filming It's A Sin over last summer


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2021)

Joe McElderry


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 9, 2021)

Badger - possibly Tim Minchin?


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 9, 2021)

Agreed sausage is probably Sheridan Smith


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2021)

They'll out Smith cos everybody knows who it is.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 9, 2021)

I have no idea who Swan is!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 9, 2021)

Maybe a model?


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 9, 2021)

Swan - either Nicole Scherzwinger (or however you spell it) or Ashley Roberts? Its a Pussycat Doll of some sort.


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have no idea who Swan is!



Ashley from PCD.


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2021)

Hahaha.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 9, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> Swan - either Nicole Scherzwinger (or however you spell it) or Ashley Roberts? Its a Pussycat Doll of some sort.


See, I told you I was rubbish at this


----------



## girasol (Jan 9, 2021)

I knew who the Swan was from the start!!! No, I didn't. But as soon as JR said her name i was like "yup, I bet it's her" 😉


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 10, 2021)

I reckon the clock is Peter Crouch, Dragon is Courtney Act or Michele Visage, Badger is the chap from The Darkness and Robin is Jake Wood from Eastenders. 

What have i become!!!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 10, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> I reckon the clock is Peter Crouch, Dragon is Courtney Act or Michele Visage, Badger is the chap from The Darkness and Robin is Jake Wood from Eastenders.
> 
> What have i become!!!



Justin from the Darkness was Chameleon last year.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 10, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Justin from the Darkness was Chameleon last year.


Oh.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 10, 2021)

Some very good and successful singers have been booted off already. 

Is it the studio audience who choose the bottom two?

Sausage was in the bottom two!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 10, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Some very good and successful singers have been booted off already.
> 
> Is it the studio audience who choose the bottom two?
> 
> Sausage was in the bottom two!



I think they go in the bottom two when people are desperate to see who they are.

After the massive signposting towards Billie Piper last week and to Sheridan Smith this week I think everyone wants to know. We were gutted she wasn’t out as we really want to know who it is.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 10, 2021)

The Blob I'm sure is Lenny Henry


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 10, 2021)

Glitter said:


> I think they go in the bottom two when people are desperate to see who they are.
> 
> After the massive signposting towards Billie Piper last week and to Sheridan Smith this week I think everyone wants to know. We were gutted she wasn’t out as we really want to know who it is.


The only thing making me doubt it’s Sheridan is the Essex references. She’s from the Doncaster area. I watched a program where she sang with her parents’ country and western band. (She was good).  Are the Essex references to do with her Gavin and Stacey appearances?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 10, 2021)

D'wards said:


> The Blob I'm sure is Lenny Henry


I don’t think he was ever a teacher, though.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 10, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t think he was ever a teacher, though.


I have a dim distant memory he starred in a show about a school. Or maybe I'm thinking of the chef one.

Edit: Just looked it up - he played a teacher in a TV drama called Hope and Glory


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 10, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I have a dim distant memory he starred in a show about a school. Or maybe I'm thinking of the chef one.
> 
> Edit: Just looked it up - he played a teacher in a TV drama called Hope and Glory


Yes, just found that too: Hope and Glory (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## Glitter (Jan 16, 2021)

Husband is convinced this is Glenn Hoddle


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 16, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Husband is convinced this is Glenn Hoddle



50 50 between Hoddle and Shilton.  The Swindon clue says Hoddle, but there's a few goalkeeper clues too.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 16, 2021)

I still think its Gary Lineker. Or Peter Shilton...


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 16, 2021)

Harlequin  doesn't half sound like Macy Gray. None of the clues fit though


----------



## Glitter (Jan 16, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 50 50 between Hoddle and Shilton.  The Swindon clue says Hoddle, but there's a few goalkeeper clues too.



The wanker has been right on the last two....


----------



## Glitter (Jan 16, 2021)

The clues said JK Rowling to me but no way does she sound like that.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 16, 2021)

Harlequin - I think Des'ree.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 16, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 50 50 between Hoddle and Shilton.  The Swindon clue says Hoddle, but there's a few goalkeeper clues too.


Mrs SI says Hoddle. Bulgaria was mentioned. Guess who Hoddle made his England debut against?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 16, 2021)

Bush Baby - Stephen Mulhern?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 16, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Bush Baby - Stephen Mulhern?



John Thompson or Nick Knowles?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2021)

I wanted to watch this but was overruled


----------



## Glitter (Jan 16, 2021)

Matt Lucas we reckon.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 16, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wanted to watch this but was overruled


+ 1 channel!


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 16, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Matt Lucas we reckon.


I agree  with you.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 16, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> Harlequin  doesn't half sound like Macy Gray. None of the clues fit though


Gabrielle?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 16, 2021)

Lenny Henry


----------



## Glitter (Jan 16, 2021)

Frank Skinner.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2021)

I didn't listen to the clues at all for that one  sounds like Lenny Henry though


----------



## Glitter (Jan 16, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Lenny Henry



Yeah he does sound like him. The clues said Skinner to me but the voice doesn’t.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 16, 2021)

Even the song is a clue.  Cameo, codpieces - Theophilus P Wildebeest!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 16, 2021)

Glenn Hoddle.  This sounds like him!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 16, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 50 50 between Hoddle and Shilton.  The Swindon clue says Hoddle, but there's a few goalkeeper clues too.



I told you he was an arsehole 🤬 (my husband)


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 16, 2021)

From now on we listen to Glitter's husband!!


----------



## D'wards (Jan 23, 2021)

Blob is Lenny Henry and Sausage is Sheridan Smith for sure.

If I'm wrong I'll wear my hat!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

Husband says Morten Harkett for Viking


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

Bold move singing that but it is!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

I love Mo. Miles better than the guy who was on it last year.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

Jamie Oliver.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 23, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Husband says Morten Harkett for Viking


Mate said that but would they let him blatantly do his own song


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Mate said that but would they let him blatantly do his own song



That’s what I said. I thought Matt Goss.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

Matt Lucas.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Matt Lucas.



Nah. That was the end credits to the Fast Show.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 23, 2021)

Steve Coogan has acted in Chekhov and takes comedy very seriously.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 23, 2021)

tommers said:


> Nah. That was the end credits to the Fast Show.


John Thomson?


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> John Thomson?


Yeah maybe.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 23, 2021)

tommers said:


> Yeah maybe.


Paul Whitehouse can sing (and do shit accents) Actually I'm now 100 per cent convinced it's Whitehouse.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2021)

He was in men behaving badly and there was a clue about that.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 23, 2021)

I still think this might be Sue Perkins despite no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

Ok, who is dragon? I’m kinda thinking Sue Perkins but a clue last week said met their boyfriend.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 23, 2021)

Dragon is Miranda


----------



## D'wards (Jan 23, 2021)

Harlequin could be Gabrielle


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

Gabrielle?


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Ok, who is dragon? I’m kinda thinking Sue Perkins but a clue last week said met their boyfriend.



We think it's Michelle Visage but I think it's a bloke. So bit confused.


----------



## Ranu (Jan 23, 2021)

Harlequin = Gabrielle


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 23, 2021)

tommers said:


> We think it's Michelle Visage but I think it's a bloke. So bit confused.


Michelle Visage can properly, belt out the high notes, professionally sing. Dragon is good, but not good enough to be her. Unless she's hiding her voice. Masked singer paranoia.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

tommers said:


> We think it's Michelle Visage but I think it's a bloke. So bit confused.



Sounds like a woman but the rainbow + meeting the boyfriend makes me think not. 

I fucking love this programme. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 23, 2021)

But what does Glitters husband think?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

Standing firm on Aston Merrygold here. Kid reckons Olly Murs but I think he’s too skinny.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> But what does Glitters husband think?



 

He only commits when he’s sure. I comment with his theories


----------



## D'wards (Jan 23, 2021)

I reckon  its Murs too


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2021)

Aston Merrygold. Irish mother. Sang rocking Robin on stars in their eyes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 23, 2021)

tommers said:


> Aston Merrygold. Irish mother. Sang rocking Robin on stars in their eyes.


Daughter has been saying that since last week.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

What are they actually judged on? 

Ok. Husband is saying John Thompson (sp? - Fat Bob)


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

He has literally never been so happy


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2021)

Glitter said:


> He has literally never been so happy


When did he come to this conclusion?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2021)

tommers said:


> When did he come to this conclusion?



When they played the clips. He’s a fucking knob. 🤬


----------



## magneze (Jan 23, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Husband says Morten Harkett for Viking


Brian Cox


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 23, 2021)

Am thinking dragon might be the Vivienne. Until this week i was convinced it was a woman (sue perkins until the boyfriend comment) but sounded more masculine this week.
Have now switched sausage from Stacey Solomon to Sheridan Smith cos that was a west end performance. 
Lenny Henry is lenny Henry obv.
Gabrielle for harlequin is my current thinking but not 100%


----------



## Glitter (Jan 24, 2021)

magneze said:


> Brian Cox



He’s doubling down on MH. He’s just sent me this.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2021)

I don't think that singing their own song is really in the spirit of it. See Ceelo Green / Rag and Bone Man last time.

Lenny Henry singing "Hotel!" was pretty bad.

Isn't there something about the Olympics with Viking? I've not really been paying much attention to him.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 24, 2021)

have had a potential breakthrough with Badger that works with the old rocker vibe and the not actually that old reality - Adam Lambert.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 30, 2021)

Dragon is really bothering me. I _know_ them but I can’t get it. They do sound like Sue Perkins but I think that was a good shout for The Vixen from The Chase.

Also, did you see the start? Sausage got the line ‘they call me Stacey’


----------



## Glitter (Jan 30, 2021)

We have a family zoom at 8 but we’re keeping it on. Pressure’s on Al now 😀


----------



## Glitter (Jan 30, 2021)

If thst is Gabrielle she should punch Jonathan Ross on the nose for suggesting she’s Joss Stone.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 30, 2021)

They're going to unmask Lenny because it's so obvious.

Do they get to choose or is it the audience?


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 30, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> They're going to unmask Lenny because it's so obvious.


 I agree.  Hes the only one im sure about


----------



## Glitter (Jan 30, 2021)

Robin has shaken me a bit tonight but I’m sticking with Aston


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 30, 2021)

Fuck knows who Badger is. I havent got a scooby.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 30, 2021)

Al is unshakeable on Morton Harkett for this one


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 30, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Robin has shaken me a bit tonight but I’m sticking with Aston


So am I.

And I still think Viking is Morten Harket


----------



## Ranu (Jan 30, 2021)

Viking is Morten Harket for sure


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 30, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> So am I.
> 
> And I still think Viking is Morten Harket


Omg I agree with Al. OMG I might get one right!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 30, 2021)

It really sounds like him.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 30, 2021)

My Mrs thinks Dragon is Jodie Prenger.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 30, 2021)

Definites:
Blob, Lenny Henry
Sausage, Sheridan Smith
Robin, Aston Merrigold

Probable:
Viking, Morten Harket (uh-huh, a-ha clue!)
Badger, Kevin Clifton

Maybe:
Harlequin, Desree or possibly Gabrielle

Not a clue:
Dragon


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 30, 2021)

I know this sounds like I'm being an after timer but I said Morten Torten Harken Farket last week because there was something about the tone of Take on me that sounded like him. Big Aha fan back in the day


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 30, 2021)

Jesus Glitter - Als on a winning streak!

Who does he reckon Dragon is then?


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 30, 2021)

I've got Michelle Visage as one of my differentials on Dragon


----------



## Glitter (Jan 31, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> Jesus Glitter - Als on a winning streak!
> 
> Who does he reckon Dragon is then?



Sorry we had family zoom them I was ratarsed.

Not sure about Dragon. That’s a really tough one.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 31, 2021)

Dragon is Sue Perkins. 100%


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 31, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Dragon is Sue Perkins. 100%



can't be - they stated they have a boyfriend. i agree it does sound like her.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 31, 2021)

in the least surprising reveal ever - Lenny Henry! at least they finally guessed him this week. i have to say he's looking good for his age. he's been doing a lot of acting recently of older characters but in real life his head at least is looking younger than it should!

this week i felt like Dragon's voice reminded me of Jennifer Saunders, although i don't think she really fits the profile. the thing that makes Michelle Visage a possibility for me is that i know from drag race uk that she has a voice coach (who could not only be helping her improve her range but also possibly deliberately change her style to confuse it up) and is possibly in the uk for that. 

i feel like i know Harlequin's voice and haven't got it right but Gabrielle is still my best guess.

the hilarious thing about mr Morton Harkett (sp?) is that on his first week i wrote - good(ish) - definitely not a singer. i really didn't think he was all that good!

no clue about Robin. the fact they stated he was a footballer, played for England and did athletics still makes me think it isn't a boybander but a sportsperson who can also sing. they are very good though.

Sausage is still most likely Sheridan Smith (very west end not pop star) but Stacey Soloman fits as well. if it is an older person then Jane Horrocks.

Badger still guessing Adam Lambert. funny they suggested him for Robin this week! also the Barbra Streisand clue - they both did a big US LGBTQA event last year (google tells me).


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

Badger is driving me mad. I KNOW who it is but can’t get it.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 6, 2021)

I think Kevin Clifton.
Harlequin - clues point towards Heather Smalls today. Im completely confused


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 6, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> I think Kevin Clifton.
> Harlequin - clues point towards Heather Smalls today. Im completely confused


I agree on Badger, maybe. Harlequin has got to be Gabrielle though.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

This DOESN’T sound like Aston Merrygold....


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

It sounds like Olly Murs, which is what Ben thinks.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 6, 2021)

If Robin is a footballer, I haven't a clue who...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm half an hour behind 😭


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

Curve ball here - Ellie Goulding sang at William and Kate’s wedding.

I still think it’s Sheridan Smith. Ben thinks Stacey Solomon.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 6, 2021)

Sausage is defo Sheridan. I don't think Stacy has such a strong voice


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 6, 2021)

Glitter said:


> It sounds like Olly Murs, which is what Ben thinks.


I agree with that. 
And sausage  - im leaning more and more towards Stacey Solomon


----------



## D'wards (Feb 6, 2021)

Sausage said "ain't". I have a feeling Stacey would have had that media trained out of her on Loose Women


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm determined that Dragon is Sue Perkins and I don't care about pesky clues. Still think Sausage is Sheridan Smith, she's got that big a voice, plus Blackpool.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> I agree with that.
> And sausage  - im leaning more and more towards Stacey Solomon



Al thinks it is. The speaking voice sounds like her.

He is only certain of one now, Harlequin as Gabrielle. The pressure’s getting to him 🤣


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 6, 2021)

Dragon.





Glitter said:


> Curve ball here - Ellie Goulding sang at William and Kate’s wedding.
> 
> I still think it’s Sheridan Smith. Ben thinks Stacey Solomon.


But what does Al think Glitter ?
He's on an unbroken run of correct guesses


Eta oops youve just answered that!!


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm determined that Dragon is Sue Perkins and I don't care about pesky clues. Still think Sausage is Sheridan Smith, she's got that big a voice, plus Blackpool.



It really sounds like her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm determined that Dragon is Sue Perkins and I don't care about pesky clues.


She said she met “a” boyfriend in the theatre.  We don’t know she’s never had a boyfriend.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> I think Kevin Clifton.
> Harlequin - clues point towards Heather Smalls today. Im completely confused


Really doesn't sound like her though.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

He doesn’t know so he’s gone with Michelle Visage


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 6, 2021)

SWEET SWEET VINDICATION


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

Woop!!! I got one  Al’s streak has gone but, to paraphrase Meatloaf 6/8 ain’t bad


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 6, 2021)

Top marks Plumdaff 

I had no idea Sue Perkins could sing like that


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2021)

Glitter said:


> It sounds like Olly Murs, which is what Ben thinks.


I need to google who Olly Murs is


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> I need to google who Olly Murs is



X factor contestant. I just want you to dance with me tonight. Is always heavily involved in Soccer Aid.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 6, 2021)

Glitter said:


> X factor contestant. I just want you to dance with me tonight. Is always heavily involved in Soccer Aid.


Seems a nice guy- I like him but would never listen to his music


----------



## Espresso (Feb 6, 2021)

I used to think Sausage was Sheridan Smith but I reckon she's Jodie Prenger now.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

It’s not Adam Lambert - he’d have sung that better.

I’m fucked if I know who it is though 😀


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2021)

It’s a jig.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 6, 2021)

Glitter said:


> It’s not Adam Lambert - he’d have sung that better.
> 😀



Absolutely. It is NOT Adam Lambert. That was an abomination of a Nirvana cover.

Kevin Clifton


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 6, 2021)

Harlequin DOES sound like Gabrielle.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

THIS sounds like Aston.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

Olly Murs can’t move like that. I need him to do a somersault to cement my conviction it’s Aston. 🤣


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2021)

Mrs SI is delighted she got Sue Perkins right


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2021)

She's on 4/4 right now.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

S☼I said:


> She's on 4/4 right now.



Now my husband has let us all down maybe she could take up the mantle.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 6, 2021)

Defo Aston - can tell by his dancing


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## D'wards (Feb 6, 2021)

What a strange programme when you think about it.
A person dressed as a huge smiley sausage surrounded by chips in a newspaper wrapping can reduce a panel of adults to tears


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> What a strange programme when you think about it.
> A person dressed as a huge smiley sausage surrounded by chips in a newspaper wrapping can reduce a panel of adults to tears


I no longer worry about the strangeness of life, I've come to terms with it


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m still trying to work out what they actually judge them on. It would be unfair for it to be singing alone.

It doesn’t matter though, guessing game innit 😀


----------



## D'wards (Feb 6, 2021)

Never in doubt


----------



## Glitter (Feb 6, 2021)

Two for me tonight. In your FACE Al


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 7, 2021)

OH MY GOD. am quite fucked off about Dragon cos I thought it was Sue Perkins all along until they gave a clue about when she met her boyfriend which they must know rules her out. bastards. I know she might have had a boyfriend once and they do give false hints but gah.

still think Badger might be Adam Lambert. although the blurred lines thing did make me think oh I hope it’s not that rapey cunt. which they then guessed (Robin Thick).

Robin, I finally googled soccer aid etc. He is 100% Nicky Byrne. in westlife (flying without wings and the many boy band clues) and used to be a professional footballer. also Davina stealing my idea grrr.

jesus the clues this week are so blatant. funny girl ref for Sausage so 100% Sheridan Smith. also she is so good at imitating the original song! and how is Jonathon getting this one right when he normally guesses bollocks?


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 9, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> how is Jonathon getting this one right when he normally guesses bollocks?


----------



## han (Feb 12, 2021)

Omg. I've just discovered this - started watching S2. I've died and gone to heaven


----------



## han (Feb 12, 2021)

Trying not to read all the spoilers! Who needs LSD....


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2021)

My kids love it but they have no idea who they are even after they take off the masks.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

tommers said:


> My kids love it but they have no idea who they are even after they take off the masks.


I imagine an 8 and a 9 year old watching - "SEE - i told you it was former Home Secretary Alan Johnston!"


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I imagine an 8 and a 9 year old watching - "SEE - i told you it was former Home Secretary Alan Johnston!"



My eight year old repeats whatever his Dad says and passes it off as his own. 

‘Mummy I got Glen Hoddle and Morten Harkett didn’t I?’

‘Who are they?’

‘I dunno’


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

tommers said:


> My kids love it but they have no idea who they are even after they take off the masks.


Sometimes I don’t either. 🤣


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2021)

I just love it. Totally joyous, absurd and nonsensical TV. I don't think it even matters if you know who the people are or not. The pure visual spectacle is enough. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2021)

God I would have loved this even more if it had been around when I was a smoker of spliffage.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

Right lads. Let's have your final guesses. 

I'm going; 

Sausage- Sheridan Smith
Robin - Aston of off JLS
Badger- I don't know but have read compelling evidence its Ne Yo even though I don't really know who he is, probably along with 50% of the audience


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

Sausage
Me - Sheridan Smith
Son - Stacey Solomon 
Husband - Sheridan Smith

Robin:

Me - Aston Merrygold
Son - Olly Murs
Husband - Aston Merrygold

Badger:

Me - Kevin Clifton (I have no idea so I’m going with felixthecat)
Son - (he’s upstairs messing about so I’ll ask later)
Husband - NeYo


----------



## Espresso (Feb 13, 2021)

Sausage - Jodie Prenger
Robin - Aston Merrygold
Badger - Not got a Scooby.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 13, 2021)

Sausage Sheridan Smith 
Badger No clue, I'll say Kevin Clifton 
Robin Aston Merrygold


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2021)

Sausage - Sheridan Smith
Robin - Aston Merrigold
Badger - still not got a clue, I'll go with KevinClifton

MASKED SINGER CREW CHECKING IN.  Lockdown hasn't got to me, oh no.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 13, 2021)

Absolutely Aston Merrygold.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 13, 2021)

Did Robin say 70 million saw him win something? That's worldwide sports audience figures, no?

Eta. 17. I'm so bloody old


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

Last time he got beaten in a final he was watched by 17 million people.

JLS and Olly Murs were both in X Factor finals but JLS came second.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

His name fits like a glove. Marigold.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

Glitter said:


> His name fits like a glove. Marigold.


Correct.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

Can KFG sing like this though???? Hmm!


----------



## miss direct (Feb 13, 2021)

Could badger be ozzy Osborne? But I think he's not very well...


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 13, 2021)

I no longer have a fucking clue


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

Davina’s dress is 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2021)

Sausage Sheridan Smith
Badger No clue, I'll say Kevin Clifton
Robin Aston Merrygold


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Can KFG sing like this though???? Hmm!


This song is making me think it's not him 

His thighs seem too big too


----------



## Ranu (Feb 13, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Could badger be ozzy Osborne? But I think he's not very well...


And he's not a young, black man.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

Ben went with NeYo btw.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 13, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> This song is making me think it's not him


Me too.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2021)

Definitely american.


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Could badger be ozzy Osborne?


I hope your right.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't know who NeYo is  #grandma


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2021)

Got it, it's Carlton from the fresh prince


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2021)

He just said 'outside of Hollywood'... an actor?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Got it, it's Carlton from the fresh prince


Oooh.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

What's that song sausage sang "got my hair done, did my nails"?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> Oooh.



Dancing shoes, clue about being a judge.  Did Dancing With The Stars, guest judge on strictly.  Hollywood, Bel Air.


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Got it, it's Carlton from the fresh prince


Do the dance. Do the dance.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

Hmm. This does sound like Stacey Solomon. Is she vegan?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Dancing shoes, clue about being a judge.  Did Dancing With The Stars, guest judge on strictly.  Hollywood, Bel Air.


Yeh, I'm going with that


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 13, 2021)

D'wards said:


> What's that song sausage sang "got my hair done, did my nails"?


Lizzo Good as Hell

I'm sticking with Sheridan although I'm now not confident.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Hmm. This does sound like Stacey Solomon. Is she vegan?


Don't know who she is either  

(edit: I obvs need to watch xfactor!)


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 13, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Hmm. This does sound like Stacey Solomon. Is she vegan?


I dont know but,  Sheridan Smith played the vegetarian girlfriend in the Royale  Family


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

Good throwaway high notes at the end there.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Hmm. This does sound like Stacey Solomon. Is she vegan?



Sheridan Smith played a vegetarian in Royle Family.  No idea if she is herself.


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Dancing shoes, clue about being a judge.  Did Dancing With The Stars, guest judge on strictly.  Hollywood, Bel Air.



Oooh.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

Is it childish that we’re all giggling like kids whenever Davina says “I love sausage so much!”?


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 13, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Oooh.


I was thinking the same. Oooh good shout!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2021)

Am I the only one that wants them to call her saveloy?


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Is it childish that we’re all giggling like kids whenever Davina says “I love sausage so much!”?


We did too


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Is it childish that we’re all giggling like kids whenever Davina says “I love sausage so much!”?


Every.  Single. Time


----------



## miss direct (Feb 13, 2021)

What happens next?


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

Do a back flip Robin.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

Ross gets on my tits with his guesses


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2021)

Who? 👴


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

Aston Washingupgloves


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2021)

magneze said:


> Who? 👴


I only know him from Strictly


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 13, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Do a back flip Robin.


Think he's a bit hindered by the feet😂


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

YEEESSSSSSSSS!! I called this from the first performance.

I might be shit at this but I nailed this one and I’m fucking buzzing about it


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

Fell a bit when they went down on their knees.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

It can’t be Ne-Yo can it?


----------



## miss direct (Feb 13, 2021)

Why not?


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2021)

If it was the Duchess that would make my fucking year.

But it's not. It's Sheridan Smith.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Why not?


He lives in the US, and it’s not essential travel. All I’ve got.


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> He lives in the US, and it’s not essential travel. All I’ve got.


Of course it's essential travel.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> He lives in the US, and it’s not essential travel. All I’ve got.


If Rupaul can come over to make TV, so can anyone else. (I don't know who it is) 

But back to sure Sausage is Sheridan.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

It was filmed in November


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

It is Ne-Yo!


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2021)

I have no idea who that is.


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2021)

From the Matrix, right?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

tommers said:


> I have no idea who that is.


A popular beat combo. 😉


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2021)

He has 12,000 hats.


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2021)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2021)

Should have been Carlton.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope, never guessed that!


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

Flipping nora! Joss Stone!


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 13, 2021)

CRIKEY


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

What. The. Fuck


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 13, 2021)

Blimey.  Didnt see that one coming😱


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

Ahhh she's very sweet


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2021)

A final failure.


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2021)

Proper surprise!


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

She's got some pipes on her


----------



## girasol (Feb 13, 2021)

Well that was a surprise!!!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2021)

DRAMA!

Well blow me down with a feather.  Well played Ms Stone.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

She's been so good this will probably revitalise her career


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 13, 2021)

Well i certainly didn't recall her being that excellent a singer, and she seems lovely. Good on her.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 13, 2021)

She was amazing. I hope she does get good stuff from it.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 13, 2021)

Even after I've seen him, I don't know who Ne-Yo is.   
But Joss Stone! Blimey. She was ace. 
Good costume for a heavily pregnant woman.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

She summed it up perfectly- "what a fun show"


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 13, 2021)

Mrs SI was convinced it was Sheridan Smith even after Joss Stone was revealed. She even showed me a clip of Smith and Corden rapping in Gavin and Stacey claiming Sausage was doing those hand gestures.

What a silly programme


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 13, 2021)

well i did NOT know Joss Stone was that good. 

also, for Carlton fans, my favourite youtube video EVA


----------



## Espresso (Feb 14, 2021)

I wonder if Sheridan Smith told all her mates it wasn't her, while the series was on.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 14, 2021)

I guess the clue that it wasn't Sheridan Smith is that she probably wouldn't have had the time to do it! She seems pretty busy lately. But I was still convinced it her was to the end tbh.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Doe (Feb 15, 2021)

'Ive narrowed it down to two, it's either Beyonce, or Cheryl Baker....'


----------



## Cloo (Feb 15, 2021)

The right result, we thought.  I thought Robin would win, though I liked sausage most.  Badger was a bit of a blindside  - I don't really know Ne-Yo's voice,  but that was a good bluff sticking mostly to rock repertoire


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 1, 2022)

MASKED SINGER CREW...

ITV, starting now!


----------



## Saffy (Jan 1, 2022)

I have no clue who Lion Fish is!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 1, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> MASKED SINGER CREW...
> 
> ITV, starting now!


Sorry folks I've only just realised that we're on +1!!!


----------



## Saffy (Jan 1, 2022)

Rita Ora honestly said one of the masked singers was Elon Musk.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 2, 2022)

the voice disguising made Chandelier sound fairly crap! she's right though everyone would have known who it was with normal voice.

the only one i'm confident about is that Doughnuts is John Bishop, although i did look up the list of celebrity bake-off people first to do some cross-referencing! he meets pretty much all the criteria, of which the key bits apart from in bake-off are: liverpudlian, older white bloke, can't sing, used to be footballer.

am wondering possibly Will Young for Lionfish, apart from the started late doesn't work, unless you consider 18 late (didn't do drama school etc until after normal uni).

loved the audience silence / tumbleweed reaction for one of the more stupid guesses.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 3, 2022)

i think whichever judge guessed Zendaya for Rockhopper is probably right. also if Poodle isn't Paul O'Grady then it's definitely Eddie Izzard as he did all those marathons.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 3, 2022)

If there is one brilliant thing to have come out of the pandemic it’s this programme!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 4, 2022)

Sapphireblue said:


> the voice disguising made Chandelier sound fairly crap! she's right though everyone would have known who it was with normal voice.



I kind of feel like it defeats the core concept if they disguise their singing voices. Surely we want to guess who it is from what they sound like singing, if they disguise that then it could be anyone!!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 4, 2022)

I thought Alesha Dixon was a good punt for Rockhopper as she can sing and has amazing legs!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 4, 2022)

I think it’s the pussycat doll that was on Strictly


----------



## Glitter (Jan 8, 2022)

Firework is Su Pollard.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 8, 2022)

Could lionfish be will young?


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 8, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Could lionfish be will young?


Yes I got one right!!!!


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 8, 2022)

I reckon mushroom is Jane Horrocks.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 8, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Could lionfish be will young?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 8, 2022)

We think Doughnuts might be Michael Owen. Although Doughnuts is a showman and MO really isn’t.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 8, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> I reckon mushroom is Jane Horrocks.


Some people on Twitter reckoned too - seems a good one, especially as we know she can sing and is a good vocal mimic


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 8, 2022)

Glitter said:


> We think Doughnuts might be Michael Owen. Although Doughnuts is a showman and MO really isn’t.


Exactly my thoughts. The personality fits Gary Lineker better, but the clues are more Michael Owen


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 8, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Some people on Twitter reckoned too - seems a good one, especially as we know she can sing and is a good vocal mimic


It was the bit about her career starting with a fizz that made me think about her - she was Bubbles in Ab Fab.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 8, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> It was the bit about her career starting with a fizz that made me think about her - she was Bubbles in Ab Fab.



Would explain all the changing accents too.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 9, 2022)

Sapphireblue said:


> the voice disguising made Chandelier sound fairly crap! she's right though everyone would have known who it was with normal voice.
> 
> the only one i'm confident about is that Doughnuts is John Bishop, although i did look up the list of celebrity bake-off people first to do some cross-referencing! he meets pretty much all the criteria, of which the key bits apart from in bake-off are: liverpudlian, older white bloke, can't sing, used to be footballer.
> 
> ...



got Will Young right also! whoop


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 9, 2022)

i think Firework could be Beth Tweddle. also Hayley whatsit who won dancing on ice or Suzanne Shaw (ditto) work.

absolutely stumped by Robobunny, and Mushroom could be any trained singer / actor, although Jane Horrocks is a good shout.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 15, 2022)

Oh Rockhopper. Don’t sing Amy…

To be fair it was decent, although she made a mess of the middle. 

And no Rita, Jamelia can’t sing like that. 

I’m still going with the Pussycat Doll that was on Strictly. Ashlee?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 15, 2022)

I think Traffic Cone is Vinnie Jones. But I’m gobsmacked he can sing like that.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 15, 2022)

Glitter said:


> I think Traffic Cone is Vinnie Jones. But I’m gobsmacked he can sing like that.


I'm with you on Vinnie


----------



## Saffy (Jan 15, 2022)

Panda sounds like Lulu to me!


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2022)

Saffy said:


> Panda sounds like Lulu to me!


Yes, us too. Traffic cine said something about getting smashed at Wimbledon, which fits Vinnie Jones.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 16, 2022)

Panda is so not Amanda Holden, no way she can sing that well. Rockhopper also may not be a singer as the quality is variable.

apparently Vinnie Jones was in Australia masked singer last year so unlikely. could be Danny Dyer though, he is actually a trained actor and done proper theatre although not sure about singing.

no longer think Poodle is Eddie Izzard although Mika feels like a red herring and is a better singer than Poodle.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

Doughnuts HAS to be Michael Owen.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 22, 2022)

Glitter said:


> Doughnuts HAS to be Michael Owen.


I'm agreeing with you - the clues all point that way. But fuck me, Michael.Owen has found a personality from somewhere if it is


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> I'm agreeing with you - the clues all point that way. But fuck me, Michael.Owen has found a personality from somewhere if it is



That’s the ONLY thing that gives me reservations about it. 

None of the clues point this way at all but I CANNOT get past how much Firework sounds like Su Pollard.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 22, 2022)

Panda. Fleur East


----------



## Saffy (Jan 22, 2022)

Have you seen Rob Beckett's tweet about The Masked Singer?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

I’m stumped on Panda. But I don’t think it’s any of them.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

I think this could be Robbie Williams.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

He said someting about a house ‘made of candy’


----------



## Saffy (Jan 22, 2022)

Rob Brydon for traffic cone?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

Davina looks amazing doesn’t she?


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 22, 2022)

Might poodle be Justin Hawkins ?


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 22, 2022)

I really thought Mushroom was Jane Horrocks but I'm not so sure now.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Might poodle be Justin Hawkins ?



He’s already been in it. He was Chameleon in the first series.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

mrsfran said:


> I really thought Mushroom was Jane Horrocks but I'm not so sure now.



Same. The clues don’t fit.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 22, 2022)

Glitter said:


> He’s already been in it. He was Chameleon in the first series.


Of bloody hell of course he was


----------



## Saffy (Jan 22, 2022)

I would go and see Rockhopper perform.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Of bloody hell of course he was



 I’m more than a little bit obsessed with Justin.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2022)

Glitter said:


> I’m more than a little bit obsessed with Justin.


My mate used to work with him. I was invited to their first gig. Don't think I went.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2022)

Of course! The lead singer of Keane.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

tommers said:


> My mate used to work with him. I was invited to their first gig. Don't think I went.



He used to live in Sowerby Bridge (where I live now). I wish our paths had crossed


----------



## Saffy (Jan 22, 2022)

Glitter said:


> I’m more than a little bit obsessed with Justin.


Have you seen him on TikTok going through different songs? I love it!


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 22, 2022)

Glitter said:


> Same. The clues don’t fit.


She was in a play called Roots that was on telly, Santino says. That makes sense with the roots clues.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2022)

Saffy said:


> Have you seen him on TikTok going through different songs? I love it!



No, I daren’t go down the Tik Tok rabbit hole or I might never get out


----------



## Saffy (Jan 22, 2022)

Glitter said:


> No, I daren’t go down the Tik Tok rabbit hole or I might never get out


That's probably a good plan. I've lost hours!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 26, 2022)

i feel like Jane Horrocks is definitely mushroon and this week's clues were all aimed to mislead, so e.g. all the teacher stuff will be cos she was in one-off thing where she played a teacher.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 5, 2022)

I no longer have a fucking clue who anyone is


----------



## Saffy (Feb 5, 2022)

I think mushroom is Charlotte Church now.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 5, 2022)

Saffy said:


> I think mushroom is Charlotte Church now.


Same


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2022)

This is my favourite song.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 5, 2022)

Has to be Charlotte Church.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 5, 2022)

mrsfran said:


> Has to be Charlotte Church.


Agreed


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 5, 2022)

Jane Horrocks, no doubt at all here!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 5, 2022)

mrsfran said:


> Has to be Charlotte Church.


Absolutely got to be her.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 5, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Jane Horrocks, no doubt at all here!


I absolutely thought Mushroom was Jane Horrocks at first, but she's 58 now, there's no way her voice is as strong as that now.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 5, 2022)

mrsfran said:


> I absolutely thought Mushroom was Jane Horrocks at first, but she's 58 now, there's no way her voice is as strong as that now.


She's a fabulous voice and character actress.  Almost like it's not actually her singing, it's her doing a flawless voice impression of someone who happens to be an incredible singer.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 5, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> She's a fabulous voice and character actress.  Almost like it's not actually her singing, it's her doing a flawless voice impression of someone who happens to be an incredible singer.


Sure, in Little Voice, 24 years ago! She hasn't had a singing role for a long time.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 5, 2022)

mrsfran said:


> Sure, in Little Voice, 24 years ago! She hasn't had a singing role for a long time.


She's still got it!

If she hasn't, no idea who it is


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 7, 2022)

i wierdly think it could be Cyndi Lauper. she still sings and voice very strong still. it was the Madonna ref, they were big at the same time late 80s. i don't know if she can do accents though.


----------

